# Sticky  Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists



## jhar26

Welcome to the *TC Top Recommended Lists* project!

The project philosophy is summarized below:

- The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
- The process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
- The resulting list will be posted as a _Sticky Thread_ and may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists.

An up-to-date, downloadable, and printable version of all the compiled lists is now available here:
View attachment TC Top Recommended Lists.pdf
.

Finally, don't forget to check out our current list thread, The TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works. Your input is much appreciated!


----------



## jhar26

*The TC Top 272 Recommended Operas*
Facilitated by jhar26

1. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
3. Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
4. Handel - Giulio Cesare
5. Berlioz - Les Troyens
6. Mozart - Don Giovanni
7. Verdi - La Traviata
8. Puccini - La Bohème
9. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
10. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
11. Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
12. Bizet - Carmen
13. Wagner - Parsifal
14. Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
15. Verdi - Otello
16. Puccini - Tosca
17. Mozart - Così fan Tutte
18. Berg - Wozzeck
19. Strauss - Salome
20. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
21. Wagner - Lohengrin
22. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
23. Verdi - Aida
24. Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
25. Verdi - Don Carlos
26. Verdi - Rigoletto
27. Strauss - Elektra
28. Wagner - Tannhäuser
29. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
30. Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
31. Bellini - Norma
32. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
33. Beethoven - Fidelio
34. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
35. Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
36. Janáček - Jenůfa
37. Prokofiev - War and Peace
38. Gershwin - Porgy & Bess
39. Berg - Lulu
40. Handel - Ariodante
41. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
42. Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
43. Verdi - Falstaff
44. Puccini - Turandot
45. Puccini - Madama Butterfly
46. Rameau - Les Indes Galantes
47. Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
48. Verdi - Il Trovatore
49. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
50. Britten - Peter Grimes
51. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
52. Massenet - Manon
53. Debussy - Pelléas and Mélisande
54. Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
55. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
56. Handel - Alcina
57. Gounod - Faust
58. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
59. Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress
60. Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
61. Mozart - Idomeneo
62. Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle
63. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
64. Donizetti - L'Elisir D'Amore
65. Monteverdi - L'Incoronazione di Poppea
66. Weber - Der Freischütz
67. Rossini - La Cenerentola
68. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
69. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
70. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
71. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
72. Strauss - Capriccio
73. Dvořák - Rusalka
74. Saariaho - L'Amour de Loin
75. Bellini - I Puritani
76. Verdi - La Forza del Destino
77. Donizetti - La Fille du Régiment
78. Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
79. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
80. Donizetti - Don Pasquale
81. Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito
82. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
83. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
84. Verdi - Macbeth
85. Puccini - La Rondine
86. Bellini - La Sonnambula
87. Ravel - L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
88. Weber - Euryanthe
89. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel
90. Rossini - L'Italiana in Algeri
91. Giordano - Andrea Chénier
92. Massenet - Werther
93. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
94. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
95. Strauss - Arabella
96. Verdi - Ernani
97. Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
98. Thomas - Mignon
99. Puccini - Suor Angelica
100. Handel - Orlando
101. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
102. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria
103. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
104. Handel - Hercules
105. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
106. Delibes - Lakmé
107. Britten - Turn of the Screw
108. Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles
109. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
110. Britten - Billy Budd
111. Handel - Rinaldo
112. Busoni - Doktor Faust
113. Verdi - Luisa Miller
114. Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
115. Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel
116. Gluck - Alceste
117. Handel - Theodora
118. Rameau - Castor et Pollux
119. Massenet - Thaïs
120. Rameau - Les Boreades
121. Purcell - The Fairy Queen
122. Handel - Serse
123. Britten - Death in Venice
124. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
125. Borodin - Prince Igor
126. Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani
127. Verdi - Nabucco
128. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
129. Stravinsky - Le Rossignol
130. Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée
131. Boito - Mefistofele
132. Janáček - From the House of the Dead
133. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
134. Shostakovich - The Nose
135. Mozart - Il Re Pastore
136. Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
137. Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
138. Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
139. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
140. Rossini - Le Comte Ory
141. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
142. Puccini - Il Tabarro
143. Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims
144. Janáček - The Makropulos Case
145. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
146. Verdi - Attila
147. Halévy - La Juive
148. Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko
149. Handel - Acis and Galatea
150. Rossini - Il Turco in Italia
151. Thomas - Hamlet
152. Handel - Tamerlano
153. Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto
154. Donizetti - La Favorita
155. Handel - Agrippina
156. Massenet - Don Quichotte
157. Janáček - Kat'a Kabanova
158. Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise
159. Wagner - Rienzi
160. Strauss - Daphne
161. Hindemith - Cardillac
162. Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper
163. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
164. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
165. Adams - Nixon in China
166. Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
167. Lully - Atys
168. Flotow - Martha
169. Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte
170. Handel - Rodelinda
171. Lully - Armide
172. Schubert - Fierrabras
173. Handel - Admeto
174. Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire
175. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
176. Rossini - Armida
177. Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole
178. Handel - Semele
179. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
180. Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
181. Weber - Oberon
182. Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles
183. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
184. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
185. Rossini - Semiramide
186. Rossini - Tancredi
187. Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata
188. Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
189. Britten - Owen Wingrave
190. Henze - Boulevard Solitude
191. Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide
192. Prokofiev - The Gambler
193. Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
194. Meyerbeer - L'Africaine
195. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
196. Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto
197. Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone
198. Rossini - La Donna del Lago
199. Schoenberg - Erwartung
200. Schumann - Genoveva
201. Purcell - King Arthur
202. Marschner - Der Vampyr
203. Rameau - Zoroastre
204. Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise
205. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride
206. Giordano - Fedora
207. Donizetti - Rita
208. Verdi - Il Corsaro
209. Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre
210. Verdi - Stiffelio
211. Cherubini - Médée
212. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
213. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
214. Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet
215. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden
216. Rameau - Les Paladins
217. Massenet - Le Cid
218. Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera
219. Zimmermann - Die Soldaten
220. Rachmaninoff - Aleko
221. Enesco - Oedipe
222. Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf
223. De Falla - La Vida Breve
224. Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia
225. Handel - Partenope
226. Hasse - Cleofide
227. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
228. Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor
229. Auber - Fra Diavolo
230. Massenet - Cendrillon
231. Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
232. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
233. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
234. Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé
235. Pfitzner - Palestrina
236. Catalani - La Wally
237. Rossini - Ermione
238. Glass - Akhnaten
239. Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato
240. Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie
241. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh
242. Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore
243. Adams - Death of Klinghoffer
244. Puccini - Le Villi
245. Poulenc - La Voix Humaine
246. Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor
247. Massenet - Hérodiade
248. Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair
249. Rimsky-Korsakov - May Night
250. Glass - Satygraha
251. Gomes - Il Guarany
252. Cavalli - La Calisto
253. Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
254. Adès - The Tempest
255. Leoncavallo - Zazà
256. Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
257. Rameau - Dardanus
258. De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro
259. Rossini - Mosè in Egitto
260. Stockhausen - Licht cycle
261. Meyerbeer - Dinorah
262. Gounod - Mireille
263. Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione
264. Landi - Il Sant'Alessio
265. Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra
266. Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann
267. Glass - Einstein on the Beach
268. Adès - Powder Her Face
269. Meyerbeer - Le Prophète
270. Bellini - Il Pirata
271. Rameau - Platée
272. Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable


----------



## jhar26

*The TC Top 150 Recommended Symphonies*
Facilitated by emiellucifuge

1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 "Choral"
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 "Great"
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "Great"
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique"
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 "The Apocalyptic"
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 "Italian"
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 "Prague"
31. Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn - Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler - Symphony No. 1 "Titan"
34. Beethoven - Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms - Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák - Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 "The Lyric"
38. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 "Surprise"
39. Mozart - Symphony No. 36 "Linz"
40. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 "The Drumroll"
41. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 "Organ"
44. Messiaen - Turangalîla-Symphonie
45. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 2 "A London Symphony"
46. Sibelius - Symphony No. 4
47. Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"
48. Dvořák - Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart - Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert - Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1 "Classical"
53. Webern - Symphony
54. Schumann - Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
55. Beethoven - Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms - Symphony No. 2
57. Franck - Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
59. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"
60. Glière - Symphony No. 3 "Ilya Muromets"
61. Sibelius - Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 "Romantic"
63. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů - Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn - Symphony No. 100 "Military"
68. Liszt - Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905"
70. Górecki - Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
71. Sibelius - Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar - Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet - Symphony in C
75. Janáček - Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
77. Stravinsky - Symphony in C
78. Mozart - Symphony No. 35 "Haffner"
79. Bruckner - Symphony No. 5
80. Bax - Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler - Symphony No. 3
82. Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann - Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald - Symphony No. 3 "Singulière"
85. Berio - Sinfonia
86. Copland - Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén - Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 2
90. Ives - Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky - Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler - Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
94. Roussel - Symphony No. 3
95. Scriabin - Symphony No. 4 "The Poem of Ecstasy"
96. Rautavaara - Symphony No. 8 "The Journey"
97. Suk - Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki - Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven - Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8
102. Brian - Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
103. Haydn - Symphony No. 88
104. Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives - Symphony No. 3 "The Camp Meeting"
106. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart - Symphony No. 31 "Paris"
108. Schumann - Symphony No. 1 "Spring"
109. Hovhaness - Symphony No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain"
110. Bantock - Hebridean Symphony
111. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4
112. Sibelius - Symphony No. 3
113. Walton - Symphony No. 1
114. Beethoven - Symphony No. 1
115. Elgar - Symphony No. 2
116. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
117. Mozart - Symphony No. 29
118. Glazunov - Symphony No. 4
119. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 5 "Reformation"
120. Raff - Symphony No. 5 "Lenore"
121. Schnittke - Symphony No. 1
122. Berlioz - Roméo et Juliette
123. Haydn - Symphony No. 82 "A Bear"
124. Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony
125. Simpson - Symphony No. 9
126. Berlioz - Harold en Italie
127. Beach - Gaelic Symphony
128. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 3
129. Hanson - Symphony No. 2 "Romantic"
130. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 9
131. Haydn - Symphony No. 101 "The Clock"
132. Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3
133. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6
134. Szymanowski - Symphony No. 3 "Song of the Night"
135. Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
136. Popov - Symphony No. 1
137. Bruckner - Symphony No. 2
138. Taneyev - Symphony No. 4
139. Mozart - Symphony No. 28
140. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 "Polish"
141. Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
142. Dvořák - Symphony No. 6
143. Schubert - Symphony No. 4 "Tragic"
144. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 7
145. Schubert - Symphony No. 6 "Little"
146. Barber - Symphony in One Movement
147. Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 "Antar"
148. Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
149. Kraus - Symphony in C Minor
150. Borodin - Symphony No. 2


----------



## jhar26

*The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti 
*Facilitated by Air

1. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Grieg - Piano Concerto
5. Schumann - Piano Concerto
6. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
7. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Ravel - Piano Concerto (in G major)
9. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4
10. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 23
11. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 3 (BWV 1054)
12. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
13. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3
14. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
15. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 27
16. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
17. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
18. Ravel - Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
19. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
20. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24
21. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
22. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 25
23. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2
24. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1052)
25. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1
26. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2
27. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 3
28. Schoenberg - Piano Concerto
29. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1
30. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
31. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 5 (BWV 1056)
32. de Falla - Noches en los Jardines de España
33. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22
34. Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1
35. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 17
36. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 "The Egyptian"
37. Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
38. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1
39. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 (BWV 1055)
40. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3
41. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 "Jeunehomme"
42. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 5
43. Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 2
44. Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1
45. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 1
46. Busoni - Piano Concerto
47. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2
48. Poulenc - Organ Concerto
49. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
50. Haydn - Piano Concerto No. 11
51. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1053)
52. Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
53. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 19
54. Weber - Konzertstück
55. Poulenc - Concerto for Two Pianos
56. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13 (HWV 295) "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale"
57. Gershwin - Concerto in F
58. Ligeti - Piano Concerto
59. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
60. Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 1
61. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 7 (BWV 1058)
62. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"
63. Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 2
64. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante
65. Ireland - Piano Concerto
66. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1060)
67. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 (for the left hand)
68. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
69. Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 2
70. Bartók - Concerto for Two Pianos
71. Vivaldi-Bach - Concerto for Four Harpsichords (BWV 1065)
72. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 1
73. Franck - Symphonic Variations
74. Handel - Organ Concerto No. 14 (HWV 296a)
75. Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 2
76. Poulenc - Concert champêtre
77. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 2 (BWV 1064)
78. Bach - Concerto for Two Harpsichords No. 3 (BWV 1062)
79. Tveitt - Piano Concerto No. 4 "Aurora Borealis"
80. Bach - Concerto for Three Harpsichords No. 1 (BWV 1063)
81. C.P.E. Bach - Keyboard Concerto in D minor (H 427)
82. Schumann - Introduction and Allegro Appassionato
83. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 7 for Three Pianos
84. Lutosławski - Piano Concerto
85. Rautavaara - Piano Concerto No. 3 "Gift of Dreams"
86. Vaughan Williams - Piano Concerto
87. Schumann (Clara) - Piano Concerto
88. Handel - Organ Concerto op. 4 no. 4 (HWV 292)
89. Britten - Diversions for Piano (left hand) and Orchestra
90. Scriabin - Piano Concerto
91. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 18
92. Debussy - Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra
93. Beach - Piano Concerto
94. Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 4
95. Dvořák - Piano Concerto
96. Atterberg - Piano Concerto
97. Carter - Piano Concerto
98. Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 4
99. Liszt - Totentanz
100. Scharwenka - Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## jhar26

*The TC Top 50 Recommended String Ensembles 
*Facilitated by Pieck

1. Schubert - String Quintet 
2. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 & Grosse Fuge 
3. Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"
4. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14 
5. Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 "American" 
6. Mozart - String Quintet No. 4 
7. Mozart - String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance"
8. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 
9. Mendelssohn - Octet 
10. Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 
11. Schubert - String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
12. Schubert - String Quartet No. 15
13. Haydn - String Quartet op. 76 no. 3 "Emperor"
14. Ravel - String Quartet
15. Bartók - String Quartet No. 4 
16. Brahms - String Quintet No. 2
17. Debussy - String Quartet
18. Brahms - String Sextet No. 1
19. Dvořák - String Quintet No. 3
20. Borodin - String Quartet No. 2
21. Haydn - String Quartet op. 76 no. 4 "Sunrise"
22. Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 2
23. Mendelssohn - String Quartet No. 6
24. Janáček - String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
25. Bruckner - String Quintet
26. Brahms - String Sextet No. 2
27. Brahms - String Quintet No. 1
28. Sibelius - String Quartet "Voces intimae"
29. Brahms - String Quartet No. 2
30. Grieg - String Quartet
31. Mozart - String Quintet No. 3
32. Mozart - String Quintet No. 6
33. Mozart - Divertimento
34. Enescu - Octet
35. Bruch - String Quartet No. 2
36. Haydn - String Quartet op. 76 no. 5 "Largo"
37. Brahms - String Quartet No. 1
38. Haydn - String Quartet op. 76 no. 2 "Fifths"
39. Brahms - String Quartet No. 3
40. Dvořák - String Sextet
41. Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 1
42. Mendelssohn - String Quintet No. 2
43. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 16
44. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 11 "Serioso"
45. Smetana - String Quartet No. 1 "From My Life"
46. Elgar - String Quartet
47. Schmidt - String Quartet No. 2
48. Verdi - String Quartet
49. Tchaikovsky - String Sextet "Souvenir de Florence"
50. Berg - Lyric Suite


----------



## jhar26

*The TC Top 50 Recommended String Concerti
*Facilitated by Trout

1. Brahms - Violin Concerto
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvořák - Cello Concerto
4. Bach - Double Violin Concerto (BWV 1043)
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
8. Beethoven - Violin Concerto
9. Berg - Violin Concerto
10. Elgar - Cello Concerto
11. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
12. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 5 "Turkish"
13. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
14. Brahms - Double Concerto
15. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
16. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1 (BWV 1041)
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante
18. Barber - Violin Concerto
19. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
20. Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2 (BWV 1042)
21. Schumann - Cello Concerto
22. Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
23. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 1
24. Dvořák - Violin Concerto
25. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 4
26. Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1
27. Korngold - Violin Concerto
28. Glazunov - Violin Concerto
29. Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 2
30. Haydn - Cello Concerto No. 2
31. Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
32. Schumann - Violin Concerto
33. Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3
34. Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
35. Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1
36. Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 3
37. Saint-Saëns - Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso
38. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
39. Tchaikovsky - Variations on a Rococo Theme
40. Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 1
41. Khachaturian - Violin Concerto
42. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 1
43. Chausson - Poème for Violin and Orchestra
44. Ravel - Tzigane
45. Walton - Viola Concerto
46. Vivaldi - L'estro Armonico
47. Elgar - Violin Concerto
48. Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
49. Beethoven - Violin Romance No. 2
50. Bruch - Kol Nidrei


----------



## jhar26

*The TC Top 10 Recommended Harp Concerti*
Facilitated by Art Rock

1. Alwyn - Lyra Angelica
2. Glière - Harp Concerto
3. Mathias - Harp Concerto
4. Ginastera - Harp Concerto
5. Rota - Harp Concerto
6. Krumpholtz - Harp Concerto No. 6
7. Handel - Harp Concerto op. 4 no. 6 (HWV 294)
8. Dussek - Harp Concerto (in E flat major)
9. Philip Martin - Harp Concerto
10. Hovhaness - Harp Concerto


----------



## Air

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Woodwind & Brass Concerti 
*Facilitated by Aksel and Trout

1. Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
2. Haydn - Trumpet Concerto
3. Mozart - Oboe Concerto (Flute Concerto No. 2)
4. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto (BWV 1053r)
5. Copland - Clarinet Concerto
6. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
7. Bach - Oboe d'amore Concerto (BWV 1055r)
8. Strauss - Oboe Concerto
9. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 3
10. Weber - Clarinet Concerto No. 2
11. Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
12. Hummel - Trumpet Concerto
13. Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No. 3
14. Spohr - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
15. Strauss - Horn Concerto No. 1
16. Mozart - Horn Concerto No. 4
17. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Winds (K. 297b)
18. Ibert - Flute Concerto
19. Reinecke - Flute Concerto
20. Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
21. Vaughan Williams - Tuba Concerto
22. Schumann - Konzertstück for 4 Horns
23. Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1
24. Corigliano - Clarinet Concerto
25. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto
26. C.P.E. Bach - Flute Concerto in D minor (H 426)
27. Glière - Horn Concerto
28. Rimsky-Korsakov - Trombone Concerto
29. Boulez - ...explosante-fixe...
30. Albinoni - Oboe Concerto op. 9 no. 2
31. Telemann - Trumpet Concerto
32. Glazunov - Saxophone Concerto
33. Vivaldi - Double Trumpet Concerto
34. Debussy - "Rhapsodie" for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra
35. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto op. 10 no. 2 "La notte"
36. Weber - Bassoon Concerto
37. Strauss - Horn Concerto No. 2
38. Gubaidulina - Bassoon Concerto
39. Hummel - Bassoon Concerto
40. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto op. 10 no. 3 "Il gardellino"
41. Copland - Quiet City
42. Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
43. Vivaldi - Concerto for Oboe and Bassoon
44. Rautavaara - Flute Concerto
45. Sandstrom - Motorbike Odyssey
46. Rota - Trombone Concerto
47. de Frumerie - Trombone Concerto
48. Kozeluch - Clarinet Concerto No. 1
49. Vivaldi - Flute Concerto op. 10 no. 1 "La tempesta di mare"
50. Nielsen - Flute Concerto


----------



## Air

*The TC Top 200 Recommended Solo Keyboard Works*
Facilitated by Air

1. Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 29, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
3. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32, Op. 111
4. Chopin - 24 Preludes, Op. 28
5. Bach - Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
6. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 21, D. 960
7. Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
8. Chopin - Ballade No. 4, Op. 52
9. Schumann - Fantasie in C major, Op. 17
10. Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
11. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 23, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
12. Debussy - Préludes, Books 1 & 2
13. Bach - Partitas, BWV 825-830
14. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109
15. Chopin - Études, Op. 10
16. Liszt - Piano Sonata, S. 178
17. Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
18. Schubert - Four Impromptus, D. 899
19. Chopin - Études, Op. 25
20. Schumann - Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6
21. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 21, Op. 53 "Waldstein"
22. Schumann - Kreisleriana, Op. 16
23. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 20, D. 959
24. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31, Op. 110
25. Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 83 "Stalingrad"
26. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 8, Op. 13 "Pathétique"
27. Ravel - Miroirs
28. Bach - English Suites, BWV 806-811
29. Beethoven - 33 Variations on a Waltz by Anton Diabelli, Op. 120
30. Ravel - Pavane pour une infante défunte
31. Albéniz - Iberia
32. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 14, K. 457
33. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14, Op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
34. Schumann - Carnaval, Op. 9
35. Mendelssohn - Lieder ohne Worte
36. Schumann - Études Symphoniques, Op. 13
37. Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 6, Op. 82
38. Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 53
39. Brahms - Variations on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 35
40. Debussy - Children's Corner, L. 113
41. Chopin - Ballade No. 1, Op. 23
42. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 28, Op. 101
43. Chopin - Nocturnes, Op. 9
44. Bach - French Suites, BWV 812-817
45. Medtner - Sonata Romantica, Op. 53/1
46. Schumann - Kinderszenen, Op. 15
47. Brahms - Six Pieces for piano, Op. 118
48. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy, D. 760
49. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 26, Op. 81a "Les Adieux"
50. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonata in E Major, K. 380 "Cortège"
51. Debussy - Images pour piano, Sets 1 & 2
52. Chopin - Nocturnes, Op. 27
53. Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 35
54. Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
55. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 62, Hob. XVI/52
56. Fauré - Nocturnes
57. Bach - Italian Concerto, BWV 971
58. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
59. Busoni - Fantasia Contrappuntistica, BV 256
60. Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
61. Grieg - Lyric Pieces
62. Schubert - Four Impromptus, D. 935
63. Bach - Toccata in C minor, BWV 911
64. Schumann - Grand Sonata No. 3, Op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
65. Ligeti - Études, Books 1-3
66. Satie - Gymnopédies
67. Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 58
68. Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2, S.244/2
69. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage
70. Tveitt - 50 Folk Tunes from Hardanger, Op. 150
71. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 27, Op. 90
72. Schubert - Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
73. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 19, D. 958
74. Bach - Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
75. Debussy - Suite Bergamesque, L. 75
76. Brahms - Four Pieces for piano, Op. 119
77. Messiaen - Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
78. Liszt - Études d'exécution transcendante, S. 139
79. Schoenberg - Drei Klavierstücke, Op. 11
80. Chopin - Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
81. Debussy - Estampes, L. 100
82. Mozart - Prelude and Fugue in C major, K. 394
83. Rachmaninoff - Ten Preludes, Op. 23
84. Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 8, Op. 84
85. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 17, Op. 31/2 "The Tempest"
86. Ravel - Sonatine
87. Schumann - Papillons, Op. 2
88. Alkan - Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, Op. 39
89. Ravel - Jeux d'eau
90. Rameau - Pièces de Clavecin
91. Bach - Inventions and Sinfonias, BWV 772-801
92. Bach - Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903
93. Ives - Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 19 "Concord, Mass., 1840-60"
94. Berg - Piano Sonata, Op. 1
95. Brahms - Seven Fantasias, Op. 116
96. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 11, K. 331
97. Schumann - Grand Sonata No. 1, Op. 11
98. Medtner - Sonata Reminiscenza, Op. 38/1
99. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 15, Op. 28 "Pastorale"
100. Janáček - On an Overgrown Path, JW 8/17
101. Chopin - Polonaises, Op. 40
102. Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 10, Op. 70
103. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 18, D. 894
104. Chopin - Mazurkas, Op. 56
105. Chopin - Ballade No. 3, Op. 47
106. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466
107. Beethoven - 32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
108. Granados - Goyescas, Op. 11
109. Hummel - Piano Sonata No. 5, Op. 81
110. Dutilleux - Piano Sonata, Op. 1
111. Rachmaninoff - Etudes-Tableaux, Op. 33
112. Brahms - Three Intermezzi, Op. 117
113. Medtner - Skazki
114. Schubert - Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
115. Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 5
116. Chopin - Fantaisie-Impromptu, Op. posth. 66
117. Schumann - Fantasiestücke, Op. 12
118. Brahms - Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
119. Liszt - Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S.173
120. Beethoven - Bagatelles, Op. 126
121. Scriabin - Vers la flamme, Op. 72
122. Bach - Toccata in E minor, BWV 914
123. Chopin - Polonaise in A flat major, Op. 53 "Heroic"
124. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 60, Hob. XVI/50
125. Schumann - Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 22
126. Handel - Harpsichord Suite No. 5, HWV 430 "The Harmonious Blacksmith"
127. Chopin - Andante spianato et grande polonaise brillante, Op. 22
128. Alkan - Grande Sonate "Les quatre âges", Op. 33
129. Weber - Aufforderung zum Tanz, Op. 65
130. Rodrigo - Cuatro Piezas para piano
131. Debussy - Rêverie, L. 68
132. Chopin - Scherzo No. 2, Op. 31
133. Mendelssohn - Variations sérieuses, Op. 54
134. Mozart - Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
135. Rachmaninoff - Études-tableaux, Op. 39
136. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 24, Op. 78 "À Thérèse"
137. Rachmaninoff - Morceaux de Fantaisie, Op. 3
138. Rachmaninoff - Thirteen Preludes, Op. 32
139. Grieg - Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song, Op. 24
140. Sorabji - Opus clavicembalisticum
141. Schumann - Waldszenen, Op. 82
142. Rachmaninoff - Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 36
143. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 13, D. 664
144. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 18, Op. 31/3
145. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 13, Op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
146. Beethoven - Eroica Variations, Op. 35
147. Tchaikovsky - Les Saisons, Op. 37
148. Barber - Piano Sonata, Op. 26
149. Liebermann - Gargoyles, Op. 29
150. Liszt - Mephisto Waltz No. 1, S. 514
151. Bach - Toccata in F sharp minor, BWV 910
152. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 9 "Pastorale"
153. Mozart - Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
154. Villa-Lobos - Rudepoêma, W. 184
155. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 6, D. 566
156. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 8, K. 310
157. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 59, Hob. XVI/49
158. Chopin - Fantaisie in F minor, Op. 49
159. Schumann - Album für die Jugend, Op. 68
160. Lutosławski - Piano Sonata
161. Haydn - Andante with variations in F minor, Hob. XVII/6
162. Dvořák - Humoresques, Op. 101
163. Chopin - Nocturnes, Op. 48
164. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 12, Op. 26
165. Bartók - Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56
166. Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 1
167. Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for prepared piano
168. Albéniz - Suite española, Op. 47
169. Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 33, Hob. XVI/20
170. Boulez - Piano Sonata No. 2
171. Chopin - Scherzo No. 3, Op. 39
172. Bach - Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 944
173. Franck - Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
174. Dukas - Piano Sonata
175. Chopin - Ballade No. 2, Op. 38
176. Medtner - Piano Sonata in G minor, Op. 22
177. Schumann - Humoreske, Op. 20
178. Beethoven - Six variations on a theme in F major, Op. 34
179. Ginastera - Danzas Argentinas, Op. 2
180. Satie - Sports et Divertissements
181. Debussy - Deux Arabesques, L. 66
182. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 14, D. 784
183. Bach - Toccata in D minor, BWV 913
184. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 10/3
185. Liszt - Liebesträume, S. 541
186. Chopin - Berceuse, Op. 57
187. Mozart - Rondo in A minor, K. 511
188. Frescobaldi - Il secondo libro di toccate
189. Clementi - Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 40/2
190. Liszt - Réminiscences de Don Juan, S. 418
191. Rachmaninoff - Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Op. 22
192. Brahms - Eight Pieces for piano, Op. 76
193. Schumann - Novelletten, Op. 21
194. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonata in G Major, K. 455
195. Bach - Toccata in G Major, BWV 916
196. Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 16, D. 845
197. Prokofiev - Visions Fugitives, Op. 22
198. Byrd - My Ladye Nevells Booke
199. Medtner - Theme and Variations, Op. 55
200. Liszt - Trois études de concert, S. 144

*Bach's Art of Fugue was not included because of the uncertainty of whether or not it was intended for keyboard performance. The Ricercars a 3 and 6 from the Musical Offering were also not included in order to avoid breaking up the work.

A list of honorable mention works can be found here.


----------



## Air

*The TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works*
Facilitated by mmsbls

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor, K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6
26. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Pärt: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum
51. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
52. Rachmaninov: Vespers
53. Schubert: Mass No. 5
54. Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
55. Liszt: Christus
56. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
57. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198
58. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
59. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
60. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
61. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
62. Handel: Israel in Egypt
63. Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
64. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
65. Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
66. Saint-Saëns: Requiem
67. Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10
68. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
69. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
70. Bomtempo: Requiem
71. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
72. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
73. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
74. Stravinsky: Mass
75. Stravinsky: Les Noces
76. Duruflé: Requiem
77. Berio: Sinfonia
78. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
79. Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
80. Brahms: Schicksalslied
81. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
82. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore
83. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus
84. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
85. Brian: Symphony No. 1
86. MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross
87. Britten: Ceremony of Carols
88. Schubert: Psalm 23
89. Pärt: Berliner Messe
90. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
91. Poulenc: Gloria
92. Ligeti: Requiem
93. Berlioz: Te Deum
94. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
95. Delius: Sea Drift
96. Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
97. Haydn, M.: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo
98. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
99. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia"
100. Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"

Honorable mention works for this list can be found here.


----------



## jhar26

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*
Facilitated by mmsbls

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke" 
3. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
4. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
6. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
8. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
9. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
10. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
11. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
12. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat
13. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat
14. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493
15. Ravel: Piano Trio
16. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor
17. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
18. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
19. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
20. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor
21. Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque in D minor
22. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor
23. Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
24. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor
25. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B
26. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost"
27. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A
28. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25
29. Dvořák: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E
30. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D
31. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor
32. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt"
33. Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor
34. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
35. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor
36. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor
37. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
38. Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat
39. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
40. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor
41. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
42. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
43. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
44. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
45. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer"
46. Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548
47. Bartók: Piano Quintet 
48. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor
49. Mozart: Divertimento in B-flat K. 254
50. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C

A list of nominated works that did not make the top 50 can be found here.


----------



## Air

*The TC Top 200 Recommended Orchestral Works*
Facilitated by Trout

1. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
2. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
3. Debussy - Prélude à L'Après-midi d'un Faune
4. Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra
5. Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
6. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
7. Debussy - La Mer
8. Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
9. Stravinsky - Petrushka
10. Stravinsky - The Firebird
11. Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
12. Mozart - Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita"
13. Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
14. Bach - Orchestral Suites
15. Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra
16. Barber - Adagio for Strings
17. Handel - Water Music
18. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
19. Smetana - Má Vlast
20. Copland - Appalachian Spring
21. Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
22. Holst - The Planets
23. Grieg - Peer Gynt
24. Debussy - Nocturnes
25. Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture
26. Varèse - Amériques
27. Respighi - The Pines of Rome
28. Brahms - Variations on a Theme by Joseph Haydn
29. Sibelius - Finlandia
30. Beethoven - Egmont
31. Ives - The Unanswered Question
32. Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet Overture
33. Ravel - Pavane pour une Infante Défunte
34. Debussy - Images pour Orchestre
35. Mozart - Serenade No. 13 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"
36. Strauss - Tod und Verklärung
37. Grieg - Holberg Suite
38. Elgar - Enigma Variations
39. Strauss - Metamorphosen
40. Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake
41. Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream
42. Dvořák - Serenade for Strings
43. Webern - Six Pieces for Orchestra
44. Sibelius - Tapiola
45. Strauss - Ein Heldenleben
46. Prokofiev - Peter and the Wolf
47. Handel - Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
48. Gershwin - An American in Paris
49. Brahms - Tragic Overture
50. Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings
51. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
52. Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice
53. Stockhausen - Gruppen
54. J. Strauss II - The Blue Danube
55. Liszt - Les Préludes
56. Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks
57. Britten - The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
58. Sibelius - Lemminkäinen Suite
59. Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead
60. Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances
61. Strauss - Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
62. Dvořák - Slavonic Dances
63. Stravinsky - Pulcinella
64. Falla - El Sombrero de Tres Picos
65. Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol
66. Bartók - The Miraculous Mandarin
67. Ravel - La Valse
68. Brahms - Academic Festival Overture
69. Wagner - Siegfried Idyll
70. Bartók - Divertimento for String Orchestra
71. Debussy - Jeux
72. Berg - Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite
73. Tchaikovsky - The Sleeping Beauty
74. Ives - Three Places in New England
75. Ligeti - Atmosphères
76. Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
77. Mendelssohn - The Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave)
78. Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy
79. Fauré - Pavane
80. Adams - Harmonielehre
81. Bax - Tintagel
82. Britten - Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes
83. Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre
84. Strauss - Don Juan
85. Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter
86. Webern - Passacaglia
87. Pärt - Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
88. Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Festival Overture
89. Barber - Second Essay for Orchestra
90. Rebel - Les Élémens
91. Penderecki - Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
92. Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
93. Beethoven - Leonore Overture No. 3
94. Ravel - Rapsodie Espagnole
95. Lutosławski - Concerto for Orchestra
96. Bizet - L'Arlésienne
97. Villa-Lobos - Uirapuru
98. Sibelius - The Wood-Nymph
99. Respighi - The Fountains of Rome
100. Vaughan Williams - Job: A Masque for Dancing
101. Schubert - Rosamunde
102. Schoenberg - Five Pieces for Orchestra
103. Prokofiev - Scythian Suite
104. Copland - Rodeo
105. Holst - St. Paul's Suite
106. Milhaud - La Création du Monde
107. Sibelius - En Saga
108. Falla - El Amor Brujo
109. Brahms - Serenade No. 1
110. Prokofiev - Cinderella
111. Elgar - Introduction and Allegro
112. Dvořák - The Noon Witch
113. Glazunov - The Seasons
114. Mozart - Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
115. Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia
116. Xenakis - Metastasis
117. Lully - Ballet d'Alcidiane
118. Varèse - Ionisation
119. Liszt - Mazeppa
120. Enescu - Romanian Rhapsodies
121. Saint-Saëns - The Carnival of the Animals
122. Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra
123. Schoenberg - Pelleas und Melisande
124. Ravel - Boléro
125. Janáček - Taras Bulba
126. Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No. 1
127. Barber - First Essay for Orchestra
128. Khachaturian - Gayane
129. Elgar - Pomp and Circumstance Marches
130. Varèse - Déserts
131. Messiaen - Éclairs sur L'Au-Delà…
132. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras No. 4
133. Ives - Central Park in the Dark
134. Ravel - Valses Nobles et Sentimentales
135. Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
136. Schumann - Manfred
137. Dvořák - In Nature's Realm
138. Dvořák - The Water Goblin
139. Ravel - Ma Mère L'Oye
140. Sibelius - Karelia Suite
141. Sibelius - Kullervo
142. Takemitsu - Spirit Garden
143. Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture
144. Stravinsky - Agon
145. Alfvén - Swedish Rhapsody No. 1 "Midsommarvaka"
146. Beethoven - Coriolan Overture
147. Dutilleux - Mystère de L'Instant
148. Dvořák - Symphonic Variations
149. Shostakovich - Festive Overture
150. Webern - Im Sommerwind
151. Britten - Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
152. Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra
153. Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite
154. Adam - Giselle
155. J. Strauss I - Radetzky March
156. Mozart - Serenade No. 7 "Haffner"
157. Delius - On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
158. Biber - Battalia à 10
159. Delibes - Coppélia
160. Stravinsky - Apollo
161. Stravinsky - Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
162. Janáček - Idyll for String Orchestra
163. Bartók - The Wooden Prince
164. Webern - Variations for Orchestra
165. Fauré - Pelléas et Mélisande
166. Ligeti - Chamber Concerto
167. Chabrier - España
168. Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches
169. Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances
170. J. Strauss II - Morgenblätter
171. Rautavaara - Cantus Arcticus
172. Barber - The School for Scandal Overture
173. Copland - Billy the Kid
174. Barber - Music for a Scene from Shelley
175. Adams - Shaker Loops
176. Ibert - Escales
177. Ginastera - Estancia
178. Brahms - Serenade No. 2
179. Roussel - Bacchus et Ariane
180. Grieg - Funeral March in Memory of Rikard Nordraak
181. Copland - El Salón México
182. Mendelssohn - Ruy Blas Overture
183. Varèse - Arcana
184. Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini
185. Elgar - Serenade for Strings
186. Koechlin - Le Livre de la Jungle
187. Sibelius - The Oceanides
188. Lutosławski - Musique Funèbre
189. Honegger - Pacific 231
190. Sibelius - Nightride and Sunrise
191. Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras No. 2
192. Khachaturian - Spartacus
193. Bax - November Woods
194. Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien
195. Wirén - Serenade for Strings
196. Copland - Lincoln Portrait
197. Suk - Serenade for Strings
198. Stravinsky - Jeu de Cartes
199. Ligeti - Lontano
200. Berlioz - Le Corsaire Overture

A list of honorable mention works can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 150 Recommended Modern Classical Works*
Facilitated by Toddlertoddy and berghansson

1. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
2. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M 57
3. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
4. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
5. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
6. Stravinsky: The Firebird
7. Debussy: La mer, L 109
8. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
9. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
10. Berg: Violin Concerto
11. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
12. Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
13. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
14. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110
15. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
16. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major, M 83
17. Berg: Wozzeck, Op. 7
18. Stravinsky: Petrushka
19. Varèse: Amériques
20. Shotakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
21. Debussy: Préludes, Books 1 and 2, L 117 and L 123
22. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
23. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, BB 95
24. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
25. Ligeti: Études, Books 1, 2 and 3
26. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
27. Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz. 112, BB 117
28. Britten: War Requiem, Op. 66
29. Ravel: String Quartet in F major, M 35
30. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
31. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
32. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit, M 55
33. Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs", Op. 36
34. Copland: Appalachian Spring
35. Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
36. Ives: The Unanswered Question
37. Webern: Symphony, Op. 21
38. Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
39. Pärt: Fratres
40. Berg: Lyric Suite
41. Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14
42. Debussy: Jeux, L 126
43. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
44. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
45. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
46. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
47. Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie Liturgique", H 186
48. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
49. Crumb: Black Angels
50. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, Sz. 83, BB 91
51. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Sz. 95, BB 101
52. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
53. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
54. Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler
55. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
56. Janáček: Sinfonietta
57. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
58. Gershwin: An American in Paris
59. Glass: Akhnaten
60. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
61. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102, BB 110
62. Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Op. 19, Sz. 73, BB 82
63. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
64. Ligeti: Atmosphères
65. Debussy: Images, Sets 1 and 2, L 110 and L 111
66. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
67. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
68. Reich: Different Trains
69. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
70. Adams: Nixon in China
71. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
72. Varèse: Déserts
73. Stravinsky: Agon
74. Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
75. Ligeti: Requiem
76. Xenakis: Metastasis
77. Adams: Harmonielehre
78. Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
79. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
80. Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
81. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
82. Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E major, Sz. 119, BB 127
83. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
84. Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
85. Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
86. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
87. Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
88. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
89. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
90. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-flat major "Stalingrad", Op. 83
91. Ligeti: Piano Concerto
92. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, M 67
93. Poulenc: Gloria, FP 177
94. Brian: Symphony No. 1 in D minor "The Gothic"
95. Debussy: Images, Set 3 "Images pour orchestre", L 122
96. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
97. Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
98. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
99. Feldman: Rothko Chapel
100. Britten: Peter Grimes, Op. 33
101. Ravel: Miroirs, M 43
102. Messiaen: L'ascension
103. Ives: Three Places in New England
104. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
105. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
106. Berg: Lulu
107. Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
108. Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
109. Stockhausen: Gruppen
110. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
111. Varèse: Ionisation
112. Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"
113. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin, M 68
114. Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
115. Schoenberg: A Survivor in Warsaw, Op. 46
116. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111
117. Debussy: Cello Sonata, L 135
118. Bartók: Divertimento for String Orchestra, Sz. 113 BB 118
119. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
120. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
121. Debussy: Violin Sonata, L 140
122. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77
123. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
124. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
125. Nordheim: Epitaffio
126. Webern: Concerto for 9 Instruments, Op. 24
127. Reich: The Desert Music
128. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...
129. Berio: Sinfonia
130. Riley: In C
131. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E-flat, Op. 107
132. Poulenc: Concerto for 2 pianos, FP 61
133. Penderecki: Utrenja
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
135. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
136. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
137. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
138. Janáček: In the Mists
139. Adams: Shaker Loops
140. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
141. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48, DD 62
142. Crumb: Makrokosmos Vol. I-IV
143. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20
144. Debussy: Estampes, L 100
145. Penderecki: Symphony No. 1
146. Webern: Variations for Piano, Op. 27
147. Gubaidulina: Offertorium
148. Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
149. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles
150. Britten: Cello Suite No. 3, Op. 87


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I couldn't help noticing that Carmina Burana by Orff was MISSED on the top Choral Works list. I think that goes to show that around here, big names get skipped because we're so knowledgeable of classical music, almost too much. But Carmina Burana is a serious work, I'm sad it was forgotten.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*50+ Works That Deserve to be Better Known*

Facilitated by *KenOC*
Thread-contributors in parentheses

Granville Bantock - Celtic Symphony (Kivimees)
Granville Bantock - Fifine at the Fair (ShropshireMoose)
Arnold Bax - Symphony #3 (Pip)
Ludwig van Beethoven - Egmont, complete incidental music (Florestan)
Ernst Bloch - Concerto Grosso #1 (Weston)
Alexander Borodin - Symphony #1 in E flat major (Richannes Wrahms)
Havergal Brian - A Gothic Symphony (Headphone Hermit)
Benjamin Britten - Cello Symphony Op. 68 (KenOC)
William Byrd - The Battell, from My Ladye Nevvell's Booke (SimonNZ)
Joseph Canteloube - Suite "Dans la montagne" for violin and piano (BPS)
Alfredo Casella - Symphony #2 (GioCar)
Ernest Chausson - Symphony in B-flat major (senza sordino)
John Dowland - Semper Dowland semper dolens (Taggart)
William Duckworth - Time Curve Preludes (GreenMamba)
Guillaume Dufay - Missa L'homme arme (Chordalrock)
Gerald Finzi - Cello Concerto (Trout)
Howard Hanson - Symphony #3 (cournot)
Lou Harrison - Symphony #3 (Kevin Pearson)
Josef Mattias Hauer - Etudes (quack)
Bernard Herrmann - Symphony (Alfacharger)
Paul Hindemith - Ludus Tonalis (science)
Gustav Holst - A Fugal Concerto for flute, oboe, and string orchestra (Mister Man)
Arthur Honegger - Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" (Cosmos)
Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3 (mmsbls)
Vasily Kalinnikov - Symhony #2 (Radames)
Aram Khachaturian - Symphony #2 "The Bell" (techniquest)
Franz Liszt - Annees de pelerinage (SergeOfArniVillage)
Boris Lyatoshynsky - Symphony #3 (Rhombic)
Robert Moran - Requiem: Chant du Cygne (PetrB)
Joseph Marx - Quartetto Chromatico,1948 rev. (berlioznestpasmort)
Bohuslav Martinů - Symphony #2 (jim prideaux)
Jean-Joseph Cassanea de Mondonville - Cæli Enarrant (PrimoUomo)
Nikolai Myaskovsky - Symphony #9 in E minor (EdwardBast)
Luigi Nono - La Lontananza Nostalgica Utopica Futura (violadude)
Per Nørgård - Piano Concerto "In Due Tempi" (joen_cph)
Andrezj Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra (MagneticGhost)
Walter Piston - Symphony #2 (arpeggio)
Max Reger - Eine romantische Suite Op. 125 (millionrainbows)
Anton Reicha - Wind Quintet Op. 100 #5 in A minor (Winterreisender)
Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat Major (kangxi)
Ned Rorem - Piano Sonata #2 (hreichgott)
Hans Rott - Symphony in E major (CyrilWashbrook)
Anton Rubinstein - Piano Concerto #3 Op. 45 (Tristan)
Franz Schmidt - Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln (Xaltotun)
Franz Schmidt - Symphony #4 in C major (Mahlerian/hpowders)
Alfred Schnittke - Concerto Grosso #1 (Nereffid)
Richard Strauss - Parergon to the Sinfonia Domestica for piano l.h. and orch (moody)
Igor Stravinsky - Ebony Concerto (dgee)
Francisco Tarrega - the Little Musical Box (Ingélou)
Joaquin Turina - Piano Trio #1 Op. 35 (revdrdave)
William Walton - Variations on a Theme by Hindemith (Blancrocher)
Frank Zappa - The Little House I Used to Live In (BurningDesire)
Juliusz Zarębski - Piano Quintet in G minor (Aramis)


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 100 Recommended Art Songs*
Facilitated by pjang23

1. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
2. Schubert: Winterreise, D911
3. Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
4. Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op.48
5. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D795
6. Mahler: Rückertlieder
7. Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
8. Ravel: Shéhérazade
9. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op.24
10. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
11. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op.7
12. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, Op.21
13. Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
14. Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings, Op.31
15. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, Op.121
16. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D957
17. Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L80 & 104
18. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, Op.98
19. Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, Op.61
20. Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
21. Schumann: Frauenliebe und -Leben, Op.42
22. Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
23. Schubert: An die Musik, D547
24. Wolf: Mörike Lieder
25. Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op.70
26. Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L60
27. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
28. Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
29. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op.53
30. Grieg: Haugtussa, Op.67
31. Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, WWV91
32. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.39
33. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
34. Mahler: Revelge
35. Falla: 7 Canciones populares españolas
36. Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson
37. Berg: Altenberg Lieder, Op.4
38. Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten, Op.15
39. Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
40. Stravinsky: Three Japanese Lyrics
41. Schubert: Nächt und Träume, D827
42. Messiaen: Harawi
43. Elgar: Sea Pictures, Op.37
44. Schumann: Liederkreis, Op.24
45. Strauss: 4 Lieder, Op.27
46. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
47. Mahler: Urlicht
48. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, Op.34/14
49. Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit, FP86
50. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
51. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
52. Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
53. Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis, L90
54. Britten: Les Illuminations, Op.18
55. Webern: 5 Lieder, Op.3
56. Finzi: Dies Natalis, Op.8
57. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, Op.95
58. Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
59. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
60. Brahms: Zwei Gesange for Alto, Viola and Piano, Op.91
61. Messiaen: Poèmes pour mi
62. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op.19
63. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
64. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D776
65. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
66. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
67. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No.5
68. Mahler: Ablösung im Sommer
69. Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
70. Satie: Je Te Veux
71. Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
72. Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
73. Barber: Dover Beach, Op.3
74. Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
75. Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op.79
76. Martinů: Magic Nights
77. Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, Op.18
78. Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
79. Beethoven: Adelaide, Op.46
80. Hahn: À Chloris
81. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, Op.58
82. Berg: 4 Gesänge, Op.2
83. Schumann: Myrthen, Op.25
84. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
85. Falla: Psyché, for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp & string trio, G67
86. Mahler: Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?
87. Alfonso X El Sabio: Santa Maria Strela Do Dia (Cantigas De Santa Maria #100)
88. Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7/1
89. Poulenc: Le bal masqué, FP60
90. Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace
91. Fauré: Clair de Lune, Op.46/2
92. Berg: Der Wein
93. Vaughan Williams: Five Mystical Songs
94. Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op.105
95. Ives: General William Booth Enters into Heaven
96. Sibelius: Six Runeberg Songs, Op.90
97. Rachmaninoff: Zdes' khorosho, Op.21/7
98. Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies, Op.55
99. Nystroem: Songs by the Sea
100. Schoenberg: 6 Lieder, Op.3

A list of honorable mention works can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 100 Recommended Chamber Duos*
Facilitated by arcaneholocaust

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata
3. Franck: Violin Sonata
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 "Spring"
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2
22. Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 1
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins
31. Bach, J.S.: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 3
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands "Grand Duo"
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1
35. Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 5
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata
51. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 1
52. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
53. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 11/4
54. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3
55. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2
56. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano
57. Carter: Cello Sonata
58. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano
59. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata
60. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata
61. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2
62. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1
63. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano
64. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5
65. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 5
66. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
67. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
68. Chopin: Cello Sonata
69. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25
70. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata
71. Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In D Major
72. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke
73. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 21
74. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2
75. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26
76. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
77. Lekeu: Violin Sonata
78. Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2
79. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
80. Respighi: Violin Sonata
81. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano
82. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3
83. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1
84. Finzi: Five Bagatelles
85. Hovhaness: Spirit Of Trees
86. Fauré: Sicilienne For Cello And Piano
87. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 6
88. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1
89. Bridge: Cello Sonata
90. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4
91. Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano
92. Takemitsu: Distance De Fée
93. Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1
94. Szymanowski: Myths
95. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2
96. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1
97. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8
98. Koechlin: Horn Sonata
99. Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1
100. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola

A list of nominated works that did not make the top 100 can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 200 Recommended String Quartets List*
Facilitated by TurnaboutVox

1. Schubert: String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
2. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
3. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge"
4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
5. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110
6. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
7. Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
8. Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance"
9. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American"
10. Ravel: String Quartet in F major

11. Haydn: String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths"
12. Schubert: String Quartet No.15 in G major, D. 887
13. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
14. Haydn: String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor"
15. Berg: Lyric Suite
16. Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
17. Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major
18. Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
19. Schoenberg: String Quartet No 2, Op. 10
20. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80

21. Haydn: String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise'
22. Janáček: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
23. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95
24. Bartók: String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114
25. Bartók: String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102
26. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2
27. Grieg: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27
28. Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
29. Reich: Different trains
30. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5

31. Janáček: String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
32. Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo"
33. Schubert: String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz'
34. Crumb: Black Angels
35. Bartók: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40
36. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
37. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73
38. Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life"
39. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138
40. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11

41. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127
42. Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt"
43. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85
44. Haydn: String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat major, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
45. Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1
46. Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464
47. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13
48. Barber: String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11
49. Ives: String Quartet No. 2
50. Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67

51. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
52. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1
53. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
54. Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36
55. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B. 193
56. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 (with tape)
57. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
58. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5, W. 263
59. Dutilleux: String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit"
60. Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"

61. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2
62. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92
63. Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2
64. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics
65. Nielsen: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14
66. Bartók: String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67
67. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
68. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 2
69. Carter: String Quartet No. 1
70. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

71. Mozart: String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387
72. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2
73. Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
74. Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
75. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
76. Vasks: String Quartet No. 4
77. Rubbra: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150
78. Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3
79. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct"
80. Glass: String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak"

81. Haydn: String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37
82. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22
83. Ives: String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
84. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92
85. Takemitsu: A Way a Lone
86. Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
87. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3
88. Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
89. Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10
90. Walton: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor

91. Haydn: String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72
92. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117
93. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
94. Carter: String Quartet No. 2
95. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7
96. Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28
97. Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13
98. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No.9, W. 457
99. Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet
100. Reger: String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109

101. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
102. Haydn: String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 "The Bird"
103. Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
104. Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
105. Nielsen: String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44
106. Cage: String Quartet In Four Parts
107. Haas, G. F.: String Quartet No. 7 with electronics
108. Coates: String Quartet No. 9
109. Lutosławski: String Quartet
110. Maderna: Quartetto per Archi in due tempi

111. Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421
112. Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3
113. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192
114. Shostakovich: String Quartet No 14, Op. 142
115. Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9
116. Xenakis: Tetras, for String Quartet
117. Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics
118. Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115
119. Bloch: String Quartet No. 2
120. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for String Quartet

121. Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
122. Haydn: String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35
123. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37
124. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108
125. Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet
126. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30
127. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 1
128. Nono: Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima
129. Kurtág: String Quartet, Op. 1
130. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122

131. Prokofiev: String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50
132. Smetana: String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124
133. Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 "The Lark"
134. Rihm: String Quartet No. 10
135. Carter: String Quartet No. 3
136. Haydn: String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75
137. Martinů: String Quartet No. 6, H. 312
138. Henze: String Quartet No. 5
139. Takemitsu: Landscape, for string quartet
140. Reger: String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121

141. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37
142. Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86
143. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
144. Respighi: Quartetto Dorico
145. Hindemith: String Quartet No 5, Op 32
146. Koechlin: String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51
147. Berio: Notturno (Quartetto III)
148. Manoury: Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics
149. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor
150. Glass: String Quartet No. 5

151. Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3
152. Haydn: String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81
153. Nørgård: String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke''
154. Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad"
155. Kagel: String Quartet No. 1
156. Martinů: String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera"
157. Haydn: String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider"
158. Scelsi: String Quartet No. 3
159. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 2
160. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2

161. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75
162. Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173
163. Ginastera: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26
164. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
165. Cherubini: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat
166. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83
167. Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19
168. Lachenmann: Gran Torso
169. Radulescu: String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born"
170. Sciarrino: Sei Quartetti Brevi

171. Bridge: String Quartet No. 4, H. 188
172. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D major
173. Szymanowski: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56
174. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
175. Haas, Pavel: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains"
176. Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121
177. Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten"
178. Mennin, Peter: String Quartet No. 2
179. Riley: Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage
180. Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22

181. Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
182. Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
183. Vaughan Williams: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
184. Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3
185. Reger: String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2
186. Furrer: String Quartet No. 3
187. Bruckner: String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111
188. Thomson, Virgil: String Quartet No. 2
189. Birtwistle: Nine Movements for String Quartet
190. Dillon: String Quartet No. 6

191. Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
192. Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 8
193. Adès: Arcadiana, For String Quartet, Op. 12
194. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118
195. Höller: Antiphon
196. Kagel: String Quartet III: In Four Movements
197. Tippett: String Quartet No. 4
198. Delius: String Quartet in E minor, RT viii/8 "Late Swallows"
199. Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet
200. Babbitt: String Quartet No. 2

A list of honorable mention works can be found here. A list of other works mentioned can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 200 Recommended Post-1950 Works List*

NOTE: This list was compiled using a distinctly different methodology than the other lists in this thread. Please see the original voting thread for details on the methodology. In addition to the rules stated at the beginning of the thread, other rules were added during the thread.

1) No enshrined works can have more than 50% of its votes from one member
2) Toward the end of the voting a potential -1 vote was added. Voters could then vote for normal 2 works they liked and a third work that would have its vote total reduced by 1 point.

The list includes the year the work was written in parentheses

1. Berio: Sinfonia (1968-70)
2. Ligeti: Requiem (1965)
3. Boulez: Le marteau sans maître (1955)
4. Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (1971-4)
5. Rzewski: The People United Will Never be Defeated! (1975)
6. Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
7. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1974-6)
8. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
9. Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs" (1976)
10. Crumb: Black Angels (1971)
11. Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1974-85)
12. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (1990)
13. Adams: Harmonielehre (1985)
14. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion (1966)
15. Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
16. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà... (1991)
17. Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3 (1983)
18. Britten: War Requiem (1962)
19. Varèse: Déserts (1950-54)
20. Stravinsky: Threni (1958)
21. Stockhausen: Gruppen (1955-57)
22. Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1959)
23. Stockhausen: LICHT (1977-2003)
24. Pärt: Te Deum (1985)
25. Carter: A Symphony Of Three Orchestras (1976)
26. Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1972-76)
27. Boulez: Répons (1984)
28. Xenakis: Metastaseis (1953-54)
29. Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
30. Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain (1970)
31. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980)
32. Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)
33. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1960)
34. Adams: Nixon in China (1987)
35. Boulez: Anthèmes II (1997)
36. Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
37. Scelsi: Uaxuctum (1969)
38. Andriessen: De Staat (1976)
39. Haas: Limited Approximations (2010)
40. Saariaho: L' Amour de Loin (2000)
41. Shostakovich: Symphony No.15 (1971)
42. Barber: Piano Concerto (1962)
43. Reich: Different Trains (1988)
44. Adès: Concentric Paths (2005)
45. Messiaen: St. François d'Assise (1975-83)
46. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra (1954)
47. Babbitt: All Set (1957)
48. Haas: String Quartet 3 "In iij. Noct" (2003)
49. Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995/2001)
50. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 (1960)
51. Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1985-8)
52. Xenakis: Persepolis (1971)
53. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura (1988)
54. Vasks: Violin Concert, 'Distant Light' (1997)
55. Cage: Music of Changes (1951)
56. Pärt: Tabula Rasa (1977)
57. Murail: Gondwana (1980)
58. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
59. Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-1998)
60. Riley: In C (1964)
61. Cage: 4'33" (1952)
62. Sciarrino: Allegoria della Notte (1985)
63. Poulenc: Gloria (1961)
64. Schnittke: Viola Concerto (1985)
65. Stockhausen: Kontakte (1958-60)
66. Berio: Laborintus II (1965)
67. Chin: Xi (1998)
68. Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)
69. Takemitsu: November Steps (1967)
70. Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children (1970)
71. Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)
72. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996)
73. Kurtag: 2nd String Quartet (12 Microludes) (1977/78)
74. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles (1966)
75. Ferneyhough: String Quartet No. 6 (2010)
76. Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
77. Pärt: Fratres (1977)
78. Berio: Sequenze (2002)
79. Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil (1998)
80. Carter: Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1996)
81. Stravinsky: Agon (1957)
82. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto, for 13 instrumentalists (1970)
83. Nørgård: Symphony no. 3 (1975)
84. Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
85. Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments (1966)
86. Nono: Como Una Ola De Fuerza Y Luz (1972)
87. Gubaidulina: Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang) (1997)
88. Partch: Delusion Of The Fury (1965-1966)
89. Ferneyhough: Terrain (1992)
90. Takemitsu: Requiem for Strings (1957)
91. Pintscher: Five Pieces for Orchestra (1997)
92. Adams: Harmonium (1981)
93. Maderna: Quadrivium (1969)
94. Messiaen: Chronochromie (1960)
95. Feldman: For Philip Guston (1984)
96. Schnittke: Symphony No. 1 (1969-74)
97. Saariaho: 'Nymphéa' (Jardin Secret III) (1987)
98. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1 (1977)
99. Ustvolskaya: Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" (1983)
100. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor (1952)
101. Stravinsky: Septet (1953)
102. Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1957)
103. Nono: Prometeo (1981-85)
104. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna (1966)
105. Stockhausen: KLANG (2004-2007)
106. Dallapiccola: Piccola Musica Notturna (1954)
107. Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
108. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (1994)
109. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano (1948-1992)
110. Feldman: String Quartet No. 2 (1983)
111. Reich: The Desert Music (1983)
112. Xenakis: Tetras (1983)
113. Britten: The Turn of the Screw (1954)
114. Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994)
115. Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes (1978)
116. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings (1979)
117. López: La Selva (1998)
118. Schnittke: Symphony No. 5 (Concerto Grosso No. 4) (1988)
119. Babbitt: Philomel (1964)
120. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (1996)
121. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha (1965-66)
122. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress (1951)
123. Murail: Désintégrations (1983)
124. Haas: In Vain (2000-2002)
125. Boulez: Pli selon pli (1989)
126. Kurtág: 3rd String Quartet (Officium breve) (1989)
127. Carter: String Quartet No. 1 (1951)
128. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten (1957-64)
129. Schnittke: Choir Concerto (1985)
130. Ligeti: Double Concerto, for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972)
131. Lachenmann: Kontrakadenz (1970/71)
132. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ (1965-1969)
133. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)
134. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata (1952)
135. Nørgård: String Quartet No. 8 (1997)
136. Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time (1972)
137. Holt, Simeon ten: Canto Ostinato (1976)
138. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (1971)
139. Murail: Winter Fragments (2000)
140. Feldman: Crippled Symmetry (1983)
141. Xenakis: Kraanerg (1968)
142. Boulez: Cinq Notations (1978)
143. Sessions: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
144. Goebbels: Surrogate Cities (1994)
145. Berio: Coro (1974-76)
146. Cage: Roaratorio (1979)
147. Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5 (1982)
148. Lieberson: Neruda Songs (2005)
149. Adams: Gnarly Buttons (1996)
150. Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte-Trinité (1969)
151. Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (1956-58)
152. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea (1981)
153. Dillon: Nine Rivers (1982-2000)
154. Stockhausen: Momente (1969)
155. Barraqué: Piano Sonata (1950-52)
156. Eötvös: Psychokosmos (1993)
157. Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 5 (2001)
158. Hosokawa: Utsurohi (1986)
159. Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe... (1970)
160. Petrassi: Concerto for Orchestra No.5 (1955)
161. Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 (1988-89)
162. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)
163. Henze: Symphony No. 5 (1962)
164. Glass: Akhnaten (1983)
165. Penderecki: Utrenja (1971)
166. Tavener: Song for Athene (1993)
167. Carter: Double Concerto (1959-61)
168. Schnittke: Symphony No. 2 "St. Florian" (1979)
169. Nono: Il Canto Sospeso (1955)
170. Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean (2013)
171. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata (1975)
172. Cerha: Spiegel (1960-1)
173. Malec: Sonoris Causa (1997)
174. Schnittke: Requiem (1975)
175. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto (1969-70)
176. Berio: Rendering (1989)
177. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis with Winter Music (1962)
178. MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie (1990)
179. Ablinger: Voices and Piano (1998/2010)
180. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1974-7)
181. Lindberg: Kraft (1985)
182. Crumb: Makrokosmos (1972-1979)
183. Salonen: Wing On Wing (2004)
184. Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 2 (1981-1982)
185. Romitelli: Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)
186. Penderecki: String Quartet No. 3 (2008)
187. Takemitsu: Stanza II (1971)
188. Manoury: Fragments pour un portrait (1998)
189. Britten: Cello Symphony (1963)
190. Coates: Symphony No.14 (2002)
191. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 3 (1987)
192. Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (1953)
193. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2 (1968)
194. Donatoni: Hot (1989)
195. Radulescu: Byzantine Prayer (1988)
196. Stroppa: Let me Sing into your Ear (2010)
197. Reimann: Lear (1978)
198. Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (1954)
199. Finnissy: English Country Tunes (1977-1985)
200. Abrahamsen: Schnee (2008)


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 200 Recommended Operas (2015 version)* 
Facilitated by Faustian

NOTE: This is an updated version of the List generated several years ago

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo
151. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
152. Verdi: Luisa Miller
153. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
154. Enescu: Œdipe
155. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
156. Barber: Vanessa
157. Verdi: Stiffelio
158. Handel: Ariodante
159. Lully: Thésée
160. Reich: The Cave
161. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
162. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
163. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
164. Wagner: Rienzi
165. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
166. Gluck: Alceste
167. Purcell: King Arthur
168. Feldman: Neither
169. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
170. Strauss: Daphne
171. Handel: Rodelinda
172. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
173. Charpentier: Louise
174. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
175. Weber: Euryanthe
176. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
177. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
178. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
179. Heggie: Moby-Dick
180. Benjamin: Written on Skin
181. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
182. Schubert: Fierrabras
183. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
184. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
185. Poulenc: La voix humaine
186. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
187. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
188. Handel: Rinaldo
189. Britten: Albert Herring
190. Szymanowski: King Roger
191. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
192. Rossini: Semiramide
193. Menotti: The Consul
194. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
195. Bellini: Il pirata
196. Donizetti: Poliuto
197. Rossini: Otello
198. Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
199. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
200. Rossini: Armida

A list of nominated works that did not make the top 200 can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 162 Recommended Pre-1700 Works* 
Facilitated by Nereffid

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6
91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
101. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
102. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
103. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
104. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
105. Various: Codex Faenza
106. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
107. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
108. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
109. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
110. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
111. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
112. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
113. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
114. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
115. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
116. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
117. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
118. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
119. Anon: Codex Montpellier
120. Anon: Sumer is icumen in
121. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
122. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
123. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
124. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
125. Ciconia: Una panthera
126. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
127. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
128. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
129. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
130. Cavalli: La Calisto
131. Carissimi: Jephte
132. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
133. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
134. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
135. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
136. Cabezón: Obras de Música
137. Anon: Ludus Danielis
138. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
139. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
140. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
141. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
142. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
143. Sheppard: Media vita
144. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
145. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
146. Gombert: Magnificats (8)
147. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
148. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
149. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
150. Vitry: Motets
151. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
152. Gesualdo: Miserere
153. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
154. Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
155. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
156. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
157. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
158. Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
159. Anon: Roman de Fauvel
160. Lully: Benedictus
161. Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
162. la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé

More details about this list may be found here and subsequent posts.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 125 Recommended Piano Trios List* 
Facilitated by senza sordino

1. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
2. Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
3. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor, Op. 90 / B. 166, "Dumky"
4. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
5. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70/1 "Ghost"
6. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat major, D. 929
7. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
8. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, D. 898
9. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
10. Poulenc: Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano, FP 43

11. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
12. Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
13. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
14. Ligeti: Trio for violin, horn and piano
15. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
16. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 44 in E major, Hob. XV/28
17. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66
18. Mozart: Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in E-flat major, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
19. Bartók: Contrasts, for clarinet, violin and piano, Sz. 111 / BB 116
20. Debussy: Piano Trio, L. 3

21. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15
22. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
23. Brahms: Trio for horn, violin and piano in E-flat major, Op. 40
24. Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
25. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65 / B. 130
26. Brahms: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114
27. Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 3
28. Saariaho: Cendres, for alto flute, cello, and piano
29. Schubert: Notturno, D. 897
30. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

31. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 2, H. 178
32. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 1/3
33. Ives: Piano Trio
34. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
35. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 in G major, Hob. XV/25
36. Crumb: Vox Balaenae, for electric flute, cello and piano
37. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
38. Takemitsu: Between Tides
39. Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor
40. Schumann (Wieck), Clara: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17

41. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.6 in E-flat major, Op. 70/2
42. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
43. Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch. for viola, clarinet and piano, Op. 15d
44. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B-flat major, K. 502
45. Bruch: Eight Pieces for clarinet, viola, and piano, Op. 83
46. Martinů: Piano Trio No. 2 in D minor, H. 327
47. Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major Op. 18
48. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, Op. 93
49. Schnittke: Piano Trio
50. Gubaidulina: Quasi Hoquetus, for viola, bassoon, and piano

51. Roussel: Piano Trio in E-Flat Major, Op. 2
52. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 45 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/29
53. Franck: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor, Op. 1/1
54. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major, K. 542
55. Lachenmann: Allegro Sostenuto, for clarinet, cello and piano
56. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 2 in G Major, Op. 1/2
57. Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello and Piano
58. Clarke, Rebecca: Piano Trio
59. Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 8
60. Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III

61. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76
62. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K. 548
63. Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, for clarinet, viola and piano, Op. 132
64. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8
65. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 43 in C major, Hob. XV/27
66. Khachaturian: Trio for clarinet, violin, and piano
67. Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
68. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26 / B. 56
69. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 5 in E major, Op. 83
70. Zemlinsky: Trio for clarinet, cello and piano, Op. 3

71. Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3, H. 332
72. Alkan: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 30
73. Taneyev: Piano Trio in D major, Op. 22
74. Lalo: Piano Trio No. 3 in A minor, Op. 26
75. Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 88
76. Pierné: Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
77. Weber: Trio for flute, cello and piano, Op. 63
78. Furrer: Aer, for clarinet, cello and piano
79. Feldman: For Philip Guston, for flute, percussion and piano
80. Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 150

81. Turina: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 35
82. Lekeu: Piano Trio in C minor
83. Bloch: Three Nocturnes
84. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 7 in E-flat major, Op. 96
85. Milhaud: Suite for violin, clarinet and piano Op. 157b
86. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 21 / B. 51
87. Granados: Piano Trio in C Major, Op. 50
88. Bertrand: Sanh, for bass clarinet, cello and piano
89. Schoenfield: Café Music
90. Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor, for clarinet, piano and bassoon

91. Borodin: Piano Trio in D major
92. Sciarrino: Piano Trio No. 2
93. Martinů: Trio for flute, cello and piano, H. 300
94. Reger: Piano Trio in E minor, Op. 102
95. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 42 in E-flat major, Hob. XV/30
96. Höller: Tagträume
97. Bridge: Piano Trio No. 1 (Phantasie), H. 79
98. Zimmerli: Piano Trio No. 1
99. Kagel: Piano Trio No. 1
100. Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-flat major Op. 12

101. Sørensen: Phantasmagoria
102. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 1 in E-Flat Op. 1/1
103. Stockhausen: Schlagtrio, for piano and two (x3) timpanists
104. Akhunov: Big Elegy to John Cage
105. Hensel (Mendelssohn), Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11
106. Babajanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor
107. Mozart: Piano Trio No. 2 in G major, K. 496
108. Fibich: Piano Trio in F minor
109. Farrenc: Trio for flute, cello and piano in E minor, Op. 45
110. Brahms (attributed): Piano Trio in A major, Op. Posth, Anh. 4/5

111. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
112. Oehring & ter Schiphorst: Prae-Senz (Ballet Blanc II)
113. Turina: Circulo, Op. 91
114. Martinů: Bergerettes, H. 275
115. Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi e canto perpetuo"
116. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 41 in E-flat minor, Hob. XV/31
117. Pärt: Mozart-Adagio
118. Henze: Adagio adagio
119. Kulenty: A Cradle Song
120. Haydn: Piano Trio No. 38 in D major, Hob. XV/24

121. Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Trio in C minor
122. Reinecke: Trio for clarinet, horn and piano, Op. 274
123. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73
124. Magnard: Piano Trio in F minor, Op. 18
125. Gribbin: How to Make the Water Sound

A list of honorable mention works can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Solo Repertoire List*
Facilitated by Portamento

1. Bach, J.S.: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
2. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
3. Kodály: Sonata for solo cello, op. 8
4. Bartók: Sonata for violin solo, Sz. 117 
5. Debussy: Syrinx for solo flute, L. 129
6. Ligeti: Sonata for viola
7. Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for solo violin, op. 27
8. Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 
9. Bach, J.S.: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013
10. Berio: Sequenza VIII, for violin
11. Varèse: Density 21.5, for flute solo
12. Grisey: Prologue, for viola and optional live electronics
13. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Cello, op. 131c
14. Britten: Suite for Cello, op. 72
15. Ligeti: Sonata for cello
16. Stravinsky: Elegy, for viola (or violin) solo
17. Kurtág: Hipartita for violin, op. 43
18. Xenakis: Nomos Alpha, for cello
19. Schnittke: A Paganini, for violin
20. Mozart, W.A.: Adagio for glass harmonica in C major, K. 356 (617a)
21. Prokofiev: Sonata for violin solo in D major, op. 115
22. Britten: Six Metamorphoses after Ovid for Oboe Solo, op. 49
23. Abel: 27 Pieces for bass viol, WK 186-212
24. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens, for percussion and electronics
25. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo violin, TWV 40:14-25
26. Stravinsky: Three Pieces for solo clarinet
27. Boulez: Anthèmes II, for violin and electronics
28. Berio: Sequenza IX, for clarinet
29. Cage: Freedman Etudes for violin
30. Telemann: 12 Fantasias for solo flute, TWV 40:2-13
31. Marshall: September Cannons, for violin and electronic processing
32. Petzold: Partita in A major for viola d'amore
33. Xenakis: Rebonds, for solo percussion
34. Rădulescu: Das Andere, for viola solo, op. 49
35. Saariaho: Sept Papillons for solo cello
36. Britten: Third Suite for Cello, op. 87
37. Glass: Partita for Solo Violin
38. Schweinitz: Plainsound Counterpoint for double bass solo, op. 56
39. Takemitsu: Air, for solo flute
40. Reger: Three Suites for Solo Viola, op. 131d
41. Roman: Assaggi á Violino Solo, BeRI 301-23, 343
42. Piazzolla: Tango-Études, for flute solo
43. Hume: The First Part of Ayres
44. Dutilleux: Trois Strophes sur le nom de Sacher for solo cello
45. Hindemith: Sonata for solo viola, op. 25/1
46. Dennehy: fAt, for flute and tape
47. Vilsmaÿr: Six Partitas for Solo Violin
48. Haas: Solo for viola d'amore
49. Khachaturian: Sonata-Fantasy, for cello solo in C major, op. 104
50. Honegger: Sonata for violin solo, H. 143

A list of honorable mention works can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Electronic Works List*
Facilitated by Portamento

1. Stockhausen: Kontakte
2. Boulez: Répons
3. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
4. Varèse: Déserts 
5. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge 
6. Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room
7. Boulez: Anthèmes II
8. Reich: Different Trains
9. Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
10. Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
11. Saariaho: Lichtbogen 
12. Murail: Désintégrations
13. Varèse: Poème électronique
14. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
15. Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake
16. Marshall: Three Penitential Visions
17. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
18. Chin: Xi
19. Berio: Laborintus II
20. Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
21. Stockhausen: Oktophonie
22. Xenakis: La légende d'Eer
23. Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum
24. Haas: String Quartet #7
25. Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet 
26. Babbitt: Philomel
27. Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
28. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
29. Xenakis: Persepolis
30. Berio: Visage
31. Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
32. Nono: Prometeo
33. Andre: ...als... II
34. Reich: Come Out
35. Bayle: Erosphère
36. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
37. Dhomont: Forêt profonde
38. Xenakis: Kraanerg
39. Radulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite, infinite anti-be could be infinite"
40. Ligeti: Artikulation
41. Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens
42. Murail: Winter Fragments
43. Fujikura: Sparking Orbit
44. Stone: Shing Kee
45. Mitterer: coloured noise
46. Haas: …und…
47. Feldman: Three Voices
48. Stockhausen: Hymnen
49. Lansky: Ride
50. Stockhausen: Helikopter-Streichquartett (Helicopter String Quartet)

A list of honorable mention works can be found here.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 200 Recommended Operas (2020 version)* 
Facilitated by Granate

NOTE: This is an updated version of the two previous lists - 2011 version and 2015 version.

1. Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
3. Wagner - Parsifal
4. Puccini - Madama Butterfly
5. Puccini - Tosca
6. Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
7. Verdi - Otello
8. Verdi - Aida
9. Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
10. Mozart - Don Giovanni
11. Verdi - La traviata
12. Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
13. Wagner - Tannhäuser
14. Wagner - Lohengrin
15. Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande
16. Puccini - Turandot
17. Puccini - La fanciulla del West
18. Bellini - Norma
19. Puccini - La Bohème
20. Verdi - La Forza del Destino
21. Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
22. Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
23. Verdi - Rigoletto
24. Verdi - Il trovatore
25. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
26. Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
27. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
28. Verdi - Macbeth
29. Bizet - Carmen
30. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
31. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
32. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
33. Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
34. R. Strauss - Salome
35. R. Strauss - Elektra
36. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
37. Beethoven - Fidelio
38. Bellini - La sonnambula
39. Puccini - Suor Angelica
40. Weber - Der Freischütz
41. Boito - Mefistofele
42. R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
43. Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
44. Britten - Peter Grimes
45. Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
46. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
47. Gounod - Faust
48. Rossini - La Cenerentola
49. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
50. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
51. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
52. Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
53. Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
54. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
55. Verdi - Nabucco
56. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
57. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
58. Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
59. Mozart - Così fan tutte
60. Berg - Wozzeck
61. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
62. Puccini - Il tabarro
63. Dvorák - Rusalka
64. R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
65. Janacek - Jenufa
66. Massenet - Thaïs
67. Berlioz - Les troyens
68. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
69. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
70. Britten - Billy Budd
71. Giordano - Andrea Chénier
72. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
73. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila
74. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
75. Donizetti - La fille du régiment
76. Handel - Giulio Cesare
77. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
78. Verdi - Ernani
79. Massenet - Werther
80. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
81. Massenet - Manon
82. Janacek - Katja Kabanova
83. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
84. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
85. Verdi - Falstaff
86. Giordano - Fedora
87. Verdi - Attila
88. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
89. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
90. Verdi - I Vespri siciliani
91. Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia
92. R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
93. Borodin - Prince Igor
94. Verdi - Stiffelio / Aroldo
95. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
96. Delibes - Lakmé
97. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's bride
98. Mozart - Die Entführung aus dem Serail
99. Britten - Death in Venice
100. Donizetti - Poliuto
101. Rossini - La gazza ladra
102. Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots
103. Prokofiev - War and Peace
104. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
105. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
106. Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda
107. Flotow - Martha
108. Bellini - I puritani
109. Magnard - Guercoeur
110. Rimsky-Korsakov - Sadko
111. Verdi - Luisa Miller
112. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
113. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
114. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
115. Handel - Ariodante
116. Cherubini - Medea / Medée
117. Rossini - Semiramide
118. Pergolesi - La serva padrona
119. Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
120. Janacek - From the House of the Dead
121. Mozart - La clemenza di Tito
122. Rossini - Il turco in Italia
123. Bellini - Il pirata
124. Wagner - Rienzi
125. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
126. Boughton - The immortal hour
127. Cavalli - La Calisto
128. d'Albert - Tiefland
129. Lehar - Land des Lächelns
130. Enescu - Oedipe
131. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
132. Cilea - L'Arlesiana
133. Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh
134. Mascagni - Iris
135. Rossini - La donna del lago
136. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
137. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
138. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
139. Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
140. Boito - Nerone
141. Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini
142. Alwyn - Miss Julie
143. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
144. Janacek - Vek Makropulos
145. Marschner - Der vampyr
146. Donizetti - Don Pasquale
147. Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust
148. Smyth - The wrecker
149. Puccini - La Rondine
150. Stockhausen - Licht
151. Vivaldi - Bajazed
152. Handel - Alcina
153. Mozart - Idomeneo
154. Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila
155. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
156. Massenet - La Navarraise
157. Charpentier - Louise
158. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
159. Massenet - Hérodiade
160. Montemezzi - L'amore dei tre re
161. Schmidt - Notre Dame
162. Menotti - Help, Help, the Globolinks!
163. Glass - Satyagraha
164. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
165. Balfe - Bohemian girl
166. Sallinen - The red line
167. Telemann - Germanicus
168. Strauss II - Die Fledermaus
169. Martinu - Julietta
170. Rossini - Otello
171. Nielsen - Maskarade
172. Rachmaninoff - The miserly knight
173. Pfitzner - Palestrina
174. Handel - Rinaldo
175. Cimarosa - Il matrimonio segreto
176. Meyerbeer - Le prophète
177. Catalani - La Wally
178. Nielsen - Saul & David
179. Vivaldi - Teuzzone
180. Ravel - L'heure Espagnole
181. Novak - The Lantern
182. Cavalli - Giasone
183. Vinci - Partenope
184. Nystroem - Herr Arnes Penningar
185. Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun
186. Vivaldi - Ercole
187. Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade
188. Humperdinck - Hänsel und Gretel
189. Barber - Vanessa
190. Haydn - Orlando paladino
191. Halévy - La juive
192. Dvorak - Dimitrij
193. Rachmaninoff - Aleko
194. R. Strauss - Arabella
195. Britten - Albert Herring
196. Stravinsky - The Rake's progress
197. Weinberg - The Passenger
198. Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery
199. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
200. Purcell - The fairy-queen

NOTE: From position 124, ties are ordered by Premiere date.

_Mentioned Operas outside possible Top 200_:

Kálmán - Gräfin Mariza
Prokofiev - The fiery angel
Rossini - Matilde di Shabran
Bizet - Les pechêurs de perles
Strauss II - Der Zigeunerbaron
Massenet - Don Quichotte
Partch - Delusion of the Fury
Rossini - Zelmira
Lehar - Paganini
Moniuszko - Straszny dwór
Nono - Prometeo
Cherubini - Lodoiska
Mascagni - Gugliemo Ratcliff
R. Strauss - Daphne
Glinka - A life for the Tsar
Donizetti - La favourite
R. Strauss - Capriccio
Busoni - Doktor Faust
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
Adès - The tempest
Cavalli - Artemisia
Mascagni - Zanetto
Gershwin - Porgy & Bess
Glass - Einstein on the Beach
Donizetti - Adelia
Cavalli - Il rapimento d'Helena
Donizetti - Elvida
Meyerbeer - L'africaine
Vinci - Artaserse
Handel - Serse

These are the Poll threads which give more information on rules, voters, and results:

Top 01-20
Top 21-40
Top 41-60
Top 61-80
Top 81-100+


----------

